# Under $2.00/lb?  For real?



## hoosiercheetah (Jul 28, 2014)

So, I'm gearing up to start my backyard urban rabbitry, and I've done a ton of reading.

I've found a few different information sources that break down the average feed/meat ratios over the life of the fryers and the breeding stock, and they use different methods to do the math.  But they all seem to agree that (when I plug in the price of feed at my local TSC) The finished product should come it at about $1.50 per pound of meat.

Does anyone have an experience that agrees or disagrees with this?

I've made up my mind to start raising meat rabbits in any case.  I'm just curious if these numbers are accurate.  They seem legit as they're presented.


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 28, 2014)

Sounds about right if you're talking from birth to slaughter, but if you count the cost of housing and feeding the parents, it'll be a bit higher. If you offset what you would be paying if you bought from the grocery store, it's a great bargain after the initial start-up costs


----------



## hoosiercheetah (Jul 28, 2014)

That's what it looks like! My startup cost will be minimal. I have all the lumber I need. I'll need wire mesh and food and water dishes. And then a buck and two does, and I think that's it!

I have another question - I've been looking at cage size recommendations, but no one ever says if they grow out the fryers all together in a 36x30 cage, or if they split them up into several. How many buns, Californias or NZs, can I grow to 12 weeks in that size cage?


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 28, 2014)

Rule of thumb is you can put as many in as can fit splayed out, so I would recommend 2-3 grow out cages so you can separate the genders and have a spare just in case you have an extra large litter (the largest I've had was 16 ) or have to quarantine one or some other issue that may crop up.


----------



## hoosiercheetah (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you so much! You'd be amazed how hard it's been to find basic info like that.  I'm glad I found this site!


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 28, 2014)

No problem


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 29, 2014)

we try to always have extra space on hand as you never know when you might need it!


----------



## Sumi (Jul 29, 2014)

That is a good bit of advice! Add a little extra, unused space, even if it's just 2-3 few sq ft, for emergencies, unplanned separations in case of injury, etc. With animals you just never know...


----------



## hoosiercheetah (Jul 29, 2014)

Right, for sure. I have two cages, 24x48 and 30x36, that I keep cleaned and prepped for chicken quarantine.  So now they're dual purpose! 

I'll probably just make the hutch as long as the back of my garage, minus the compost bin. Something like 20 feet. I'll build it 3' deep, and divide it up whichever way works best.

OOOhhh! I could make movable dividers! Yay!!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 31, 2014)

Don't make the cage deeper than your arms are long. And same thing for the width. Or else the little stinkers will get just beyond your reach.....  The best wire for the bottom is 1/2" X 1" welded wire. Hardware cloth will do, but where the wires cross to form the mesh, is bumpy. The little bumps can cause sore hocks, where as the welded wire is smooth. Also toss in a small piece of plywood or board, big enough for them to sit on, so they can get off the wire when they want to.


----------



## hoosiercheetah (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 31, 2014)

we find it easier to work with the rabbits, if the cages aren't stacked more than 3 high.


----------



## Sweetened (Jul 31, 2014)

Maybe American feed prices are drastically different, but a 50 lb bag of feed here is $22.00 and up depending on the season.  We ran numbers and we'd have to charge 6.50 per lb to break even.  EVEN.  I am in awe when I see prices like that, I cannot even imagine.


----------



## hoosiercheetah (Jul 31, 2014)

$14.29/50lbs at my local farm store, which is roughly $13 Ca after the exchange rate -  $9 per bag cheaper here.  I don't know how much it might change with seasons.

Depending on what you count into the cost, I have seen some variation in the results.  Also, I realize that there are a lot of average values involved in this kind of calculation, that may or may not pan out in reality.

But looking at the subsistence level operation I'm planning, the numbers are very encouraging.


----------

